# 1shot sign paint on Powdercoat... removal!



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Guys

I've got a little project on at work where some powder coated parts have had some 1shot painters enamel added to them, but it subsequently needs removing.

I'd like to do this without damaging the powder beneath, so far I've had a go with some cutting compound on a sponge pad and some of the 1shot is removed, but not all.

I've also tried a foam wheel on a dremel which is better but can burn the paint into the powder even more.

I was thinking of trying a caramel wheel, but wondered if you have any other ideas?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Try Mineral Spirits or Turpentine.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

would agree with a solvent approach

However chemical Guys butter wet wax can get paint off, dont know about enamel though?

Strip back to metal and re powder coat, you have a powder coating booth where you work.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Gas head said:


> would agree with a solvent approach
> 
> However chemical Guys butter wet wax can get paint off, dont know about enamel though?
> 
> Strip back to metal and re powder coat, you have a powder coating booth where you work.


Yep, just trying to avoid the re-powder as i'll lose a day or so... in the run up to xmas every hour counts here!

So far it has been coming off with a strong degreaser and some polish. I'm going to have a go today with T&G remover and have a go with a clay bar too


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cellulose thinners should take it off and not touch the powder coat 

a with everything try a hidden spot first to confirm it doesnt mark the powder coat


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Well i've managed it!

Citrus degreaser and a magic eraser! a few good buffs and it wipes straight off with no powdercoat damage!

I doubt anyone else will ever have this problem, but thought i'd post my find regardless.

For reference tar and glue remover didn't do much and the clay bar did nothing at all


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

fair play virgil for persevering glad its worked out for you.


----------

